# General BLD Questions



## Sue Doenim (Oct 17, 2017)

Since I started cubing, I've always thought blindsolving was crazy. Eventually, I learned how to do it for myself. I'd like to get faster, and I have a few general questions I'd like answered.

First of all, I'm not sure I understand what memory methods are commonly used. I learned, and I believe most people learned, to make letter pairs into words into sentences. I've looked into the concept of rooms, and understand it's especially useful in 4+BLD and MBLD, but I'm not sure I understand how it is used in regular solving. Do people use it for 3BLD too? If not, what do they use? If I wanted to learn a memory method/methods that I could stick with throughout my blindsolving career, what would it be?

Secondly, I'd like to ask about buffers. I use M2/OP, so naturally, I use UBL and DF. However, these aren't the best buffers for 3-style, are they? Don't people usually transition from a simple blindsolving method to 3-style gradually, only doing cases that they know? If this is the case, can't you only transition if you have the same buffer for both? Do you just use a different buffer for M2/OP?

Sorry for so many questions, and thanks for any answers.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 17, 2017)

Usually for memo people use sentences, audio and images or a combination of those for 3bld. I would suggest images for corners and audio for edges but be sure to try things out to find your strengths and weaknesses.

For 3 style the best buffers would Probably be UF or FU for edges and UFR for corners. You can use the same buffers you use for M2/OP though (or any buffer really) for 3style. 

Some people make the switch really fast and some people slowly transition. If you want to learn a new buffer and use that for 3 style it's probably best to transition quickly whereas if you use the same buffer as normal then you can slowly transition.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sue Doenim (Oct 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Usually for memo people use sentences, audio and images or a combination of those for 3bld. I would suggest images for corners and audio for edges but be sure to try things out to find your strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> For 3 style the best buffers would Probably be UF or FU for edges and UFR for corners. You can use the same buffers you use for M2/OP though (or any buffer really) for 3style.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just one more question, I promise (jk lol like infinity). How exactly does audio memo work? Is it just literally memorizing the sounds?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 18, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> Thanks! Just one more question, I promise (jk lol like infinity). How exactly does audio memo work? Is it just literally memorizing the sounds?


Just make sounds from the pairs. Like tk nw ks could be tick now kiss


----------



## hotufos (Dec 2, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Just make sounds from the pairs. Like tk nw ks could be tick now kiss


And the sounds don’t have to be words. When you get two consonants as a pair, generally memorize the sound with a vowel in between them so it’s a less awkward sound. Example: memorize jp as jap.


----------

